# Công dụng sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất



## sonecofive (15/1/21)

_Sơn hoàn thiện là lớp sơn cuối cùng mà bất kỳ ngôi nhà nào cũng rất cần. Lớp sơn ngoại thất giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà bạn khỏi những tác động trực tiếp từ yếu tố thời tiết. Ngoài công năng bảo vệ ngôi nhà đơn thuần thì hiện nay sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất là sản phẩm vô cùng cần thiết khi tiến hành sơn ngoại thất._
*1, Sơn ngoại thất là gì?*
Sơn ngoại thất là lớp được sử dụng ở bề mặt bên ngoài ngôi nhà. Lớp sơn này chịu tác động trực tiếp từ các yếu tố thời tiết như nắng, mưa,… và chịu sự va đập của các yếu tố ngoại cảnh. Lớp sơn ngoại thất thường có độ đàn hồi cao, khả năng chịu tác động tốt. Từ đó đem lại một lớp sơn hoàn thiện ưng ý.
*2, Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất cao cấp là gì?*
Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất là một loại sơn đặc biệt được sản xuất dành cho bề mặt ngoại thất. Lớp sơn tạo cho bề mặt tường trở nên bóng mịn, dễ lau chùi trong mọi hoàn cảnh. Đặc biệt lớp sơn ngoại thất còn được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm, tăng khả năng chống chịu của lớp sơn. Từ đó giúp tăng tuổi thọ bề mặt, tránh được những hiện tượng nấm mốc hay thấm bề mặt.
*3, Ưu điểm sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất cao cấp E-Hanapo*
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều các sản phẩm ưu việt, mang lại lớp sơn đẹp và hoàn thiện. Khi nhắc tới sơn ngoại thất thì không thể bỏ qua sản phẩm sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất của E-Hanapo. Những ưu điểm vượt trội của sản phẩm này bao gồm:



_Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất cao cấp_​
Lớp sơn bóng và đàn hồi: mang đến bề mặt sơn tốt, khả năng đàn hồi cao. Đặc biệt bề mặt bóng làm cho lớp sơn trở nên đẹp hơn; dễ lau chùi; giảm khả năng bám bẩn bề mặt.
Giúp chống thấm bề mặt: đối với ngoại thất thì yếu tố chống thâm rất được quan tâm. Vì phải tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các yếu tố ngoại cảnh; do đó khi được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ sơn cũng như ngôi nhà.
Tăng tính thẩm mỹ: được khoác một lớp áo mới sẽ tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà của bạn; thay vì chỉ để lớp tường gạch đơn thuần. Lớp sơn ngoại thất sẽ đem lại cho ngôi nhà bạn trở nên tươi sáng hơn, mới mẻ hơn.
Chống nấm mốc: vì được tích hợp khả năng chống thấm; do đó sơn bóng chống thấm giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà bạn khỏi những tình trạng nấm mốc, hay bề mặt bị bong tróc gây mất thẩm mỹ.
*4, Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất Hanapo Satin*
*Sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất Hanapo Satin* là loại sơn thế hệ mới, được cấu tạo bởi keo Acrylic copolymer; hàm lượng V.O.C thấp, rất thân thiện với môi trường. Độ bám dính, độ bóng, độ bền cao. Có khả năng co giãn, chống nứt, chống bám bụi và chùi rửa tốt.
*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn bóng
Màu sắc : Đa màu sắc
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 10 – 12 m2/Kg/Lớp
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ
Sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo
*Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn sơn bóng chống thấm ngoại thất Hanapo Satin phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*An toàn và môi trường*

Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.



_Sơn ngoại thất cao cấp_​
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%
—————————————————————–
MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE
NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
Hotline: 0961849219
Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------

